
The Never Ending Battle Over the Best Office Temperature - vinayan3
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20160617-the-never-ending-battle-over-the-best-office-temperature
======
siruncledrew
This is pure speculation, but I think humans' seasonal temperature adjustments
are often not considered enough.

Anecdotally, I could be wearing the same pants/shirt inside: when it's
routinely 30-35C outside in the summer, I'm quite comfortable with an inside
temperature of 22-25C. Then, in the winter when it's regularly 0-5C, an inside
temperature of 19-22C is comfortable. It's interesting how personal
temperature tolerance varies with the seasons.

------
caymanjim
I sympathize with people who prefer a warmer environment, because ideally
everyone should be comfortable, but the simple fact is that you can wear more
clothing to get warmer, but there is absolutely nothing you can do to get
cooler.

